# 722 error 311



## dalee55 (Mar 19, 2009)

when I first power on my receiver this message appears "an issue has been detected that may affect your ability to record or pause live tv" and if I press the DVR button I get error 024 "unable to access this feature at this time,data not availible. I tried the unplug/replug boot several times-no help...Dish T/S says it's a harddrive problem and they'll send a new one, but I've got 60some movies recorded that I'll lose. Anyone have a suggestion?? My receiver is only 14 months old.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Definitely sounds like a hard drive problem. You might want to consider activating the external hard drive functionality and trying to back up your shows. Unfortunately, there's no guarentee that they won't be corrupted, but it's probably worth a try.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Usually when you see this the HDD is not functioning. If that is the case, you won't be successful in archiving anything to the EHD since the programs can not be read from the dead HDD. Sometiimes you can recover use of the box by formatting the HDD but that would clear everything out.


----------

